# Michigan DNR, Sportsmens Clubs Sponsor Youth Rabbit Hunt at Flat River State Game Ar



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 10, 2011)

The Department of Natural Resources is teaming up with the Mid-Michigan Chapter of United Sportsmens Alliance and the Belding Sportsmans Club to sponsor a youth rabbit hunt at the Flat River State Game Area on Saturday, Jan. 14. Youth will be eligible for a number of door prizes.

The day kicks off with an 8 a.m. coffee-and-donuts breakfast, and concludes with lunch at noon at the Belding Sportsmans Club, located at 10651 Youngman Road, in Belding. There is no fee to participate. Hunting parties must have at least one youngster less than 17 years old and must pre-register by Dec. 30.

For information, contact the Flat River SGA at 616-794-2658.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.

Outdoor Hub, The Outdoor Information Engine - Michigan DNR, Sportsmens Clubs Sponsor Youth Rabbit Hunt at Flat River State Game Area









More...


Michigan-Sportsman.com is an Outdoor Hub partner


----------

